# Froze up motors, are they worth working on?



## 71 Fish (Dec 21, 2005)

I was in the attic when I discovered that most of the gas motors on my old RC stuff were locked up. I did not do anything special to them when I put them up for storage years ago. I did not take them apart yet but visualize they are probably solid chunks of oxidation. What is the chance they are worth fixing?


----------



## assassinator (Aug 12, 2005)

has it been sitting for a long time. did it run good the last time you used it?it could be totaly rusted together. or it can be as simple as cleaning it up. you need to take it apart and look at it yourself to see what the problem is. a new piston and sleeve is easy to put in. did you drain the fuel and put after run oil in it the last time you used it?


----------



## assassinator (Aug 12, 2005)

i was typing the same time as you. look at them if they are really rusty i wouldnt rebuild.


----------



## 71 Fish (Dec 21, 2005)

I do not have time to work on them but do not want to get out of RC completely. I was thinking of tradeing all my stuff for one good working thing of some sort if the stuff I have is not worthless.


----------



## TMAXXMAN (May 21, 2008)

*dont throw it away*

you might be able to treade them in on something eles . if not i deal all the time in used have some real nice T MAXXes 2.5 that run real good . price differ on the truck


----------

